# Retrieving data, calls, messages on a Samsung Galaxy S2? Advice ASAP please!



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi and thanks in advance.

I have my man's phone for 1 evening only and would like to search it for dodgy behaviour, texts, calls, web activity.

Is there any way I can download something on the phone to see it, or to hook it up to my computer and search it's deleted texts/history?

I hope someone has something for me.
Thanks.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't know if you will have time, but assuming this model uses a Sim card, (it will depend on the cell carrier) you'll need a SIM card reader and associated software (Google SIM card software). SIM card readers are only about $10, software is $30 to $50. 

When you get the reader, pull out the SIM card from his phone, put it in the reader, and transfer the files to your PC. Then you'll have it there until you can get the software. 

You can get free trial versions of this type of software that may work, but without the ability to save or print.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

One other thing. If you do get files off his SIM card, keep in mind that the older files may be overwritten - depending on the volume of texting he does. You may only be able to recover fairly recent activity.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a galaxy 2 and 3. With both I am able to tether the phone to the computer. Go to settings and look for 'tether' 

I had to download software from Samsung first - if i recall correctly. Once tethered it's a snap to download any file or data.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> I have a galaxy 2 and 3. With both I am able to tether the phone to the computer. Go to settings and look for 'tether'
> 
> I had to download software from Samsung first - if i recall correctly. Once tethered it's a snap to download any file or data.


Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe you can get "deleted" texts that way.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

badmemory said:


> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe you can get "deleted" texts that way.


you're probably right. I didn't try. But I got all current data.


----------



## DevastatedDad (Oct 2, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> you're probably right. I didn't try. But I got all current data.


you can get deleted texts if they are stored on the SD card. Android typically stores them on the internal memory which you cannot access. 

If you have the SD card and want to read deleted junk (pictures, etc) just put it in a card reader and download "File rescue plus" from a company called "Software shelf"


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks to all...will update in the morn...can't even say its late...nearly morn.

I put spyware on the phone but I know he will find it. he has lookout security. Would I get longest from it by deleting security, or leaving it showing malware in the scan list? Or shall I just delete it? I feel I should just delete. He will be cross, and putting it on will be pointless other the pissing him off!


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Probably best to delete if its sure or likely to be discovered.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> Probably best to delete if its sure or likely to be discovered.


Yeah it is, it is just a case of when, and how long I get use of it before discovery, rather than 'if'. I would imagine a little less than a day!

I am going to try the SD card this afternoon, I am gonna have to squeeze a few more hours out of his phone, and if that doesn't work, the sim card reader. Thanks all for your replies.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

I hope those recommending the SIM card actually mean the SD card. Most modern smart phones don't save anything to the SIM card unless the user specifically says to save data to the SIM card through the setup menus. Generally the smart devices use internal memory, but some do save to the SD card if it is elected as a savings repository. If it is a CDMA device (unless it is an international model that uses GSM as well) it probably doesn't even have a SIM card in it.


----------



## hard_to_detach (Jun 17, 2013)

Here's what I did with my stbxw Android phone. From the Google Play Store download, SMS Backup & Restore app. Set it up to back up all the text messages. I set hers to take a snapshot every minute so I would catch the most messages before she deleted them. Since it is making a backup of the text messages you will be able to see them even if they are deleted. Each week I would get into her phone and send the file to myself.

Once she locked her phone I figured out a way around that too. I turned her phone off, removed the SD card since the backups are stored there and not on the internal phone memory. I put her SD card into my phone and emailed the file to myself. This also gave me access to the pics she had taken with her phone. Then I just put the SD card back in her phone and turned it on. I tested this on my phone first to make sure there was no sign I had done anything so I recommend you do the same.


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

Texts are stored on the SD card in a database file with the extension ".DB". Once a text is erased a file on your computer (including an Android handset), the file is still there *until *it’s overwritten by another file. Once it’s overwritten, however, it’s gone for good.

If you have access to your phone’s internal memory, and haven’t received another SMS, you may be able to recover the missing SMS using a PC and software, such as Recuva. The method is outlined here, which covers GSM phones. Apparently, the text itself is stored somewhere on the SIM card (which doesn’t make any sense to me, but that’s what the source stated).

In Android handsets, the SMS database is stored in this location in the data directory:

/data/data/com.android.providers/telephony/databases/mmssms.db

While this may not be possible in the time frame you have, I'd immediately download from the Google Play Store and search for Dumpster.

Once this is installed, ANYTHING that is deleted (photos, pdf's, docs, and texts) will be MOVED to this file. So the user of the phone will think that they are being deleted, and they ARE removed from the programs they are using, but they can be pulled up in the Dumpster App. 

Only issue with this is that you can't "hide" the app icon that I know of. So it's possible he'll see it and simply remove the app.


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

Sim card readers are ok IF and only If texts etc are saved. If they are read and deleted it wont be on file as such. There is aone software Ive seen about called FSEXPLORER - I dont know much about it and its downloadable direct to the phone. If you google it you see for your self. again I stress Ive seen the ads but have not seen it in action. I claims to read the phones memory on card and virtual. BUt the messages you want may be in the "c" drive which this claims it can recover an read.

Most sim card readers Ive seen and attempted to use are a waste of good money TBH.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Isn't it enough that they are deleting the messages to make it clear that there is a problem or False R?


----------



## tyer (Jun 11, 2014)

You can retrieve them from gmail.


----------

